# Will key fob w/ rem. start option work w/ car w/o option



## Gavjorg2001 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hey there, so I lost my key fob to my ‘16 LT RS and I ordered a new one online. I was in the wrong mood to really pay attention to what I bought, and I got the one with all of the buttons(lock, unlock, trunk, remote start*, and panic), which was intended for the more equipped LT or Premier models. Before, mine did not have the remote start option because it’s the 6-speed manual. I’m aware that the feature isn’t a standard factory option for the car but I am wondering (1.)* if this remote that I purchased is even programmable to my car. I don’t mind that the remote start button is just going to be there even if I can’t use it, I just need a working fob. But I would also like to know (2.)* if it’s at all possible to make that feature work if I wanted to use the start option. I know there’s start kits you can buy off of the GM website but I’m not sure if the actual car will let me do that. I wonder if no matter what, that car would ever let me use the factory remote start option and where to get that done if it’s possible. I’m aware that I might have to go 3rd party if I’m looking for the option, but I’d just like to know simply if it’s possible with the oem fob. Thank you!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gavjorg2001 said:


> Hey there, so I lost my key fob to my ‘16 LT RS and I ordered a new one online. I was in the wrong mood to really pay attention to what I bought, and I got the one with all of the buttons(lock, unlock, trunk, remote start*, and panic), which was intended for the more equipped LT or Premier models. Before, mine did not have the remote start option because it’s the 6-speed manual. I’m aware that the feature isn’t a standard factory option for the car but I am wondering (1.)* if this remote that I purchased is even programmable to my car. I don’t mind that the remote start button is just going to be there even if I can’t use it, I just need a working fob. But I would also like to know (2.)* if it’s at all possible to make that feature work if I wanted to use the start option. I know there’s start kits you can buy off of the GM website but I’m not sure if the actual car will let me do that. I wonder if no matter what, that car would ever let me use the factory remote start option and where to get that done if it’s possible. I’m aware that I might have to go 3rd party if I’m looking for the option, but I’d just like to know simply if it’s possible with the oem fob. Thank you!


Welcome Aboard!

Wow!, five months to make your 1st post? I am not a Gen II guy, but I know there are many posts about doing this for the 1st Gen. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Wow!, five months to make your 1st post?


I didn't make my first post until almost 3 years after I joined.  

I've made up a lot of ground since then.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

1. Yes.
2. Not easilly.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I wouldn't think a remote start would work if the car isn't programmed for it.


----------



## Gavjorg2001 (Mar 17, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Not easilly.


Thank you!


----------

